
The Pay Gap Is Way Too Entrenched to Be Solved by Women Alone (2018) - ryan_j_naughton
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-pay-gap-is-way-too-entrenched-to-be-solved-by-women-alone/
======
ta1553025979
Throw away so my career doesnt follow.

Not all employers[1], Not all roles[2], Not in cities[3], Not due to gender[4]
and even if true, probably Not for long[5]

[1]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/google-
gender-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/technology/google-gender-pay-
gap.html)

[2]: [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/09/10-jobs-where-women-earn-
mor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/09/10-jobs-where-women-earn-more-than-
men.html)

[3]: [https://www.governing.com/topics/mgmt/sl-gender-pay-
gap.html](https://www.governing.com/topics/mgmt/sl-gender-pay-gap.html)

[4]: [https://fee.org/articles/harvard-study-gender-pay-gap-
explai...](https://fee.org/articles/harvard-study-gender-pay-gap-explained-
entirely-by-work-choices-of-men-and-women/)

[5]: [https://www.studyinternational.com/news/record-high-
numbers-...](https://www.studyinternational.com/news/record-high-numbers-
women-outnumbering-men-university-globally/)

------
lsiq
"What’s more, when women become more represented in a job, the pay for that
job tends to go down."

This is what is most fundamental about what happened to the labor force, it's
supply and demand at work. More people willing to do a job with a similar
number of openings. Pre-WWII the (formal) labor force was overwhelmingly
composed of men, and that proportion has gradually shrunk in the past century
to now where there are some professions that are overwhelming done by women.

The reason Aerospace Engineers get paid pretty well is not because 91% of them
are men and women cannot enter the profession, but rather because few women
entering the labor force are training for and choosing to enter that field.
This nearly halves the labor supply, which has kept wages higher.

This works for the lower end of the labor market as well, garbage men are
mostly men and get paid pretty well.

------
hhanesand
I refuse to read this with that unremovable obnoxious floating banner covering
up 20% of my vertical space. Geez.

